# Need some advice on Apple pellets



## sjturbo (Jun 29, 2016)

I love all things smoked and apple is my favorite when it comes to bacon and cheese! So now that I have my own smoker I would appreciate some help from all the seasoned veteran's on the preferred brand some of you use? I know some are pure apple and others are a "blend". Would the pure apple give a stronger smoke than the blended? Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2016)

I think pure apple would be milder...  blends are usually mixed with Alder (west coast) or Hickory (other places) usually... the abundant wood in the area is the base for mixing...


----------

